# Deadbolt too large for deadbolt hole in frame?



## wysiwyg6000 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm installing a new deadbolt, which is a little bit bigger than the old one I used to have. The real problem is that the old one was more rounded around the perimeter while the new one is more squared. The hole in the frame doesn't totally line up with the hole in the door, because even now the current deadbolt hits the bottom of the hole. Mind you, the hole in the door is just fine, it's the hole in the frame that's the problem. The problem is that the hole in the frame is metal and not wood (I live in a relatively newer condo). I'm not quite sure how to widen the hole just a little bit in the metal frame without possibly cracking it or damaging it. How do I go about widening it a bit? Do I use a metal file? A dremel sanding bit for metal? Do I risk cracking the metal due to the cold of the winter?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

The metal frame is not likely to crack. Use a unibit to make this hole large. Square the corners as needed with a file. Or use a Fein Multimaster tool if you have one.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... You ain't gonna hurt the steel frame, unless you grind out too much metal....
I like your Dremel idea,... Maybe use a stone headed grinding bit in it...:thumbsup:
It'll hold up better than sanding/sandpaper heads...


----------

